# New to Microskiff, looking for opinions on a new skiff!



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

The salt marsh 1656 is going to be the roughest riding in a chop so I personally woupd look at the native or the skimmer.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I would have to agree with @Backcountry 16. I had the Native SUV 17 and it rode pretty good in chop because of the bow, with trim tabs of course.


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

All good boats but going for a ride in them is key ....


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

You're going to want a tunnel, unless you plan to only fish the spoils off the ditch.


----------



## Graydon Snowden (Apr 23, 2020)

I’d love to take a ride in all of them, but unfortunately im 15-16 hours away from those dealers. Only skiffs I have the pleasure of riding along on are Chittums and an East cape. Both sweet boats, but way out of my price range. 

Have y’all had any experience with the skimmer 16’6 or know any owners? That’s kind of at the top of my list due to price. But some personal experience would be awesome. Thanks for the input guys


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Why would you not get that tunnel lostman for sale in Tx that fishes the madre for sale right now in the skiff section?


----------



## TexasSightcaster (Apr 4, 2019)

I also sold my Solo Skiff because of the one man capacity. I wish I had enough garage space to have kept it. I loved that thing. I ended up with a Skimmer 14’ 6” and it’s been a great boat. I have no complaints. I imagine the 16’ Skimmer rides even better. I would say that you just have to be realistic with your expectations. I knew with mine I would get wet in windy/choppy conditions. I live in land locked Austin, so I spend most of my time on lakes and my Skimmer handles regular lake chop with ease. It can be a wet ride but it doesn’t feel unsafe. I usually pick my days at the coast based on wind forecasts but I’ve crossed small bays in less than ideal conditions. I’ve never felt unsafe.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Graydon Snowden said:


> I’d love to take a ride in all of them, but unfortunately im 15-16 hours away from those dealers. Only skiffs I have the pleasure of riding along on are Chittums and an East cape. Both sweet boats, but way out of my price range.
> 
> Have y’all had any experience with the skimmer 16’6 or know any owners? That’s kind of at the top of my list due to price. But some personal experience would be awesome. Thanks for the input guys


I have the skimmer 16 and love it. Rides nicely through most iv put it through. I have it rigged with a 25hp suzuki and it sees around 29/31 mph with me and the wife.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Truthfully...nothing that you listed is going to eat any amount of chop worth mentioning...no matter what anyone tells you. We're all partial to our boats and tend to ignore or minimize their deficiencies when telling people about them.

For example...my gut reaction in reading your post was to tell you that you should call Harry Spear if you want a poling skiff for the LLM area. But then I thought to myself..."nah, he mentioned chop and the Glades X suuuucks in any chop over 8" or so...and forget a following sea, that shit is terrifying..."

I could have said it was "decent" in chop but runs effortlessly in 3" (or less) once you learn how to run it. But "decent" is all relative....

In your price range you are going to have to prioritize and get the boat that 80% of what you need...be it skinny water fishing or sand bar cruising with the wife...you are not very likely to find something that does both well...


----------



## Graydon Snowden (Apr 23, 2020)

TexasSightcaster said:


> I also sold my Solo Skiff because of the one man capacity. I wish I had enough garage space to have kept it. I loved that thing. I ended up with a Skimmer 14’ 6” and it’s been a great boat. I have no complaints. I imagine the 16’ Skimmer rides even better. I would say that you just have to be realistic with your expectations. I knew with mine I would get wet in windy/choppy conditions. I live in land locked Austin, so I spend most of my time on lakes and my Skimmer handles regular lake chop with ease. It can be a wet ride but it doesn’t feel unsafe. I usually pick my days at the coast based on wind forecasts but I’ve crossed small bays in less than ideal conditions. I’ve never felt unsafe.


Yeah the solo was cool, just a tad bit limiting on its capabilities. Thanks for the input though! the 14'6 looks sweet too, just needing something at least 16'. Good to hear from a skimmer owner though!


----------



## Graydon Snowden (Apr 23, 2020)

crboggs said:


> Truthfully...nothing that you listed is going to eat any amount of chop worth mentioning...no matter what anyone tells you. We're all partial to our boats and tend to ignore or minimize their deficiencies when telling people about them.
> 
> For example...my gut reaction in reading your post was to tell you that you should call Harry Spear if you want a poling skiff for the LLM area. But then I thought to myself..."nah, he mentioned chop and the Glades X suuuucks in any chop over 8" or so...and forget a following sea, that shit is terrifying..."
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you have said. Realistically I don't expect some chop eating machine, just curious as to which was best out of the list that I provided. My job requires me to be on airboats and flat bottom aluminum electrofishing boats so im not accustomed to a smooth ride! Thanks for the input.


----------



## Graydon Snowden (Apr 23, 2020)

T


William Odling said:


> I have the skimmer 16 and love it. Rides nicely through most iv put it through. I have it rigged with a 25hp suzuki and it sees around 29/31 mph with me and the wife.
> View attachment 130220
> View attachment 130222


Thats a beautiful boat. If you don't mind me asking, how much did that setup run you?


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Graydon Snowden said:


> T
> 
> Thats a beautiful boat. If you don't mind me asking, how much did that setup run you?


Hull was around 13k with trailer. add in the engine, gps, power pole, random other stuff as it sits it cost around 22k


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Based on where you are at, the SC 18 or the Native would be a perfect fit, unless you think you can swing the Cayenne. The tunnel will come in handy in the Texas shallows. We designed the ShadowCast and Cayenne lines specifically to reach anglers in Texas. Let me know if you need pricing.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Graydon Snowden said:


> Hey guys, finally joined the page. Hoping I can get some insight on some skiffs I have been looking at buying in the near future. I recently sold my solo skiff, needed something to take the misses or the dog along with me.
> 
> The skiffs I have had my eye on as of now are the:
> Salt Marsh 1656
> ...


If you want some good advice,take the max amount of money that you are comfortable with spending, then, at least double it or triple it!!!
Save yourself 10 years of trading and upgrading, and get the boat you want, but can’t afford NOW


----------



## Pro wader (Mar 26, 2018)

Contact Brian Little, with Sabine Skiffs .http://www.sabineskiffs.com/ in Houston.
I just purchased the Sabine Micro and I couldn't be happier.
Solid aluminum, NO SLAP Hull, very well thought out skiff.
"Aluminum You say?" Yes Aluminum. This will be the last skiff I purchase. She'll last a lifetime.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

That shadow cast 18 sounds like it would fit you well.

I ran a cooperhead in that area for a few years and while a small tunnel would have be nice I still caught a lot of fish.

if you upgrading from a soloskiff. They are all going to be a much better fit I would assume.


----------



## Graydon Snowden (Apr 23, 2020)

Pro wader said:


> Contact Brian Little, with Sabine Skiffs .http://www.sabineskiffs.com/ in Houston.
> I just purchased the Sabine Micro and I couldn't be happier.
> Solid aluminum, NO SLAP Hull, very well thought out skiff.
> "Aluminum You say?" Yes Aluminum. This will be the last skiff I purchase. She'll last a lifetime.


Ive been on their website a few times, sweet looking boats! I like the whole aluminum thing, would definitely give me peace of mind in the durability aspect. I assume you have the 30hp on it? If so, what's the top speed? Thanks for the input!


----------



## Graydon Snowden (Apr 23, 2020)

texasag07 said:


> That shadow cast 18 sounds like it would fit you well.
> 
> I ran a cooperhead in that area for a few years and while a small tunnel would have be nice I still caught a lot of fish.
> 
> if you upgrading from a soloskiff. They are all going to be a much better fit I would assume.


Ive heard that a few times now! Been in touch with Ankona and they have been very responsive and helpful. But yes, I believe anything will be an upgrade from the solo. Cool little boat but limited and could potentially put you in a bind if you push its limitations. Ill keep the Shadowcast 18 in mind, thanks for the input!


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I would second a Sabine set up for TX. You want a builder who knows what we face in S TX. If not Sabine, used New Water, or properly set up other brand, then I would be looking at an old Maverick HPXT (check stringers). Your builder needs to understand shallow for you down there.


----------



## Graydon Snowden (Apr 23, 2020)

Matts said:


> I would second a Sabine set up for TX. You want a builder who knows what we face in S TX. If not Sabine, used New Water, or properly set up other brand, then I would be looking at an old Maverick HPXT (check stringers). Your builder needs to understand shallow for you down there.


You have a good point, been looking at the micro all day online. Seems like an awesome boat. I plan to get in touch with them to try and come see one if they have any around. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I would only buy a FL skiff if I had a very focused conversation with them about your needs for a TX skiff. There are lots of great companies out there and some of them know what we want here in TX. Sabine is in TX.


----------



## whistlinglines (Apr 28, 2020)

I posted this another thread, but may help

I have a new 2020 16'6 skimmer skiff. So far it has been great in chop around Pine Island Sound and Matlacha areas, but its totally in its element down in the glades. There are some minor workmanship/quality control issues I've had to deal with, mostly related to the installation of the hatches and water-tightness of the accessories bolted to the transom, but overall its been a really great boat in the 2 months I've been using it. I can post pictures if youre interested.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

RJTaylor said:


> You're going to want a tunnel, unless you plan to only fish the spoils off the ditch.


I fish a HB pro no tunnel and run very skinny in LM. There are Chittums that run great in LM no tunnel.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

CKEAT said:


> I fish a HB pro no tunnel and run very skinny in LM. There are Chittums that run great in LM no tunnel.


Yeah, my Chittum Laguna Madre II has no tunnel and I don’t think it needs one. The OP was looking at a different budget than a HB, etc.
Best,
Matt


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Oh yea, I get that but if a Sabine is in the budget, that would be the way to go.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

CKEAT said:


> I fish a HB pro no tunnel and run very skinny in LM. There are Chittums that run great in LM no tunnel.


I fished a ski barge that ran skinny for a few years when I was in high school. Stopping was another story.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

RJTaylor said:


> I fished a ski barge that ran skinny for a few years when I was in high school. Stopping was another story.


Ski barge........., Chittum or pro. Yep, you nailed it hahahahaha


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

CKEAT said:


> Ski barge........., Chittum or pro. Yep, you nailed it hahahahaha


Jack plate and no tunnel, is the same either way, and I’ll bet that ski barge was lighter than a pr0. 

Maybe I’ll catch ya way up on the east side on a low tide, and you can really show me then.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

10-4 chief


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Graydon Snowden said:


> Hey guys, finally joined the page. Hoping I can get some insight on some skiffs I have been looking at buying in the near future. I recently sold my solo skiff, needed something to take the misses or the dog along with me.
> 
> The skiffs I have had my eye on as of now are the:
> 
> ...


When and where did you make your first sight cast trip from a skiff? What moment inspired you to buy a skiff?
Have you had the opportunity to push a few skiffs? I have heard of and know quite a few people who have purchased poling skiffs after a few days fishing on one. After running bay boats and wade fishing(sometimes sight casting) for thirty years, and then seeing a few HB Whiprays in action on Walkers Cay in the late 90's, I finally bought a HB Glades in 2003 and then a Waterman in 06. I know that the number one problem after the first skiff purchase is finding a partner that has the passion/skill set to pole a skiff. Good that you caught the sight cast poling fever. We need more young people involved in the sport. Maybe we can save it.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

CKEAT said:


> I fish a HB pro no tunnel and run very skinny in LM. There are Chittums that run great in LM no tunnel.


It may be over the budget, and does not have a tunnel, but I'd bet the new Floyd 10wt with a jack plate would run pretty dang skinny in those Texas waters. It handles a chop well and keeps you dry in a crosswind.


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

Graydon Snowden said:


> Hey guys, finally joined the page. Hoping I can get some insight on some skiffs I have been looking at buying in the near future. I recently sold my solo skiff, needed something to take the misses or the dog along with me.
> 
> The skiffs I have had my eye on as of now are the:
> Salt Marsh 1656
> ...


Whatever you are considering it’s so important to take if for test rides...


----------



## Graydon Snowden (Apr 23, 2020)

sjrobin said:


> When and where did you make your first sight cast trip from a skiff? What moment inspired you to buy a skiff?
> Have you had the opportunity to push a few skiffs? I have heard of and know quite a few people who have purchased poling skiffs after a few days fishing on one. After running bay boats and wade fishing(sometimes sight casting) for thirty years, and then seeing a few HB Whiprays in action on Walkers Cay in the late 90's, I finally bought a HB Glades in 2003 and then a Waterman in 06. I know that the number one problem after the first skiff purchase is finding a partner that has the passion/skill set to pole a skiff. Good that you caught the sight cast poling fever. We need more young people involved in the sport. Maybe we can save it.


Sorry for the late response. First time I ever experienced a poking skiff was about 7 years ago in South Padre out in the Laguna Madre. After hooking the first red, needless to say I was addicted from that point on. So I started tying flies and bought a solo skiff (way too small and didn’t feel safe at time). I had the chance to push around a maverick a handful of times, loved it! Had a stake out pole too, so I was able to catch fish by myself. I’m pretty stuck on the Sabine skiffs right now. I hear great things and plan to look at a few soon! Glad to be a part of the community!


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I’d 


SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> It may be over the budget, and does not have a tunnel, but I'd bet the new Floyd 10wt with a jack plate would run pretty dang skinny in those Texas waters. It handles a chop well and keeps you dry in a crosswind.


have to see a Floyd in action but that’s a deep hull for S Texas. I’d be surprised if these drafted less than 8-10”, which won’t work well here.


----------



## J. Moore McDonough (Apr 29, 2020)

I am no microskiff expert, just a Dad that wants to keep his son safe. His boat is a 14' Fiberglass without a tunnel. The video below shows him with a buddy in 2' chop in the Port Aransas/Lydia Ann channel with an East wind blowing 25mph. I was really concerned but relieved to how well the boat handled.


----------



## Graydon Snowden (Apr 23, 2020)

J. Moore McDonough said:


> I am no microskiff expert, just a Dad that wants to keep his son safe. His boat is a 14' Fiberglass without a tunnel. The video below shows him with a buddy in 2 to 3 footers in the Port Aransas channel with an East wind blowing 25mph. I was really concerned but relieved to how well the boat handled.


Thanks for the video! What kind of skiff is that? Looks like it’s doing pretty well out there.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

crboggs said:


> Truthfully...nothing that you listed is going to eat any amount of chop worth mentioning...no matter what anyone tells you. We're all partial to our boats and tend to ignore or minimize their deficiencies when telling people about them.
> 
> For example...my gut reaction in reading your post was to tell you that you should call Harry Spear if you want a poling skiff for the LLM area. But then I thought to myself..."nah, he mentioned chop and the Glades X suuuucks in any chop over 8" or so..._*and forget a following sea, that shit is terrifying..."*_
> 
> ...


Made me laugh!!


----------



## J. Moore McDonough (Apr 29, 2020)

Graydon Snowden said:


> Thanks for the video! What kind of skiff is that? Looks like it’s doing pretty well out there.


It is called a Limitless Skiff only a few of them were made. From my understanding a young man worked for a boat manufacturer in Orange Beach Alabama and ventured out on his own. I think he quickly learned that running a business is much more than parts and labor! Hope he gets enough nerve and capital to do it again...…..a good little boat.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

jonterr said:


> If you want some good advice,take the max amount of money that you are comfortable with spending, then, at least double it or triple it!!!
> Save yourself 10 years of trading and upgrading, and get the boat you want, but can’t afford NOW


Not trying to be disrespectful, but everybody's comfort zone is different. I would personally rather buy, sell, and trade my way up. In fact that is how I have done it for the last 30 years. But that's how I'm wired. I'd rather save and pay for toys upfront with cash. I've seen and worked with a lot of guys that had to work OT just to pay the bills, much less have money to go play on. Not saying your strategy is wrong, just that everyone handles consequences differently.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

There's a common expression among boat builders...

"If you want to make a million dollars building and selling boats, start with two million."


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice video! Good thing they were not at the 4 way intersection of the Lydia Ann! I do think those were more of 1 footers as wave height is measured from the peak to the trough but either way, that skiff is being operated well and handling it! I used to cross the 4 way in my 14' flat bottom jon boat when I was younger but had to pick my days! Glad to see a young person out there doing it!
Best,
Matt


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

sjrobin said:


> When and where did you make your first sight cast trip from a skiff? What moment inspired you to buy a skiff?
> Have you had the opportunity to push a few skiffs? I have heard of and know quite a few people who have purchased poling skiffs after a few days fishing on one. After running bay boats and wade fishing(sometimes sight casting) for thirty years, and then seeing a few HB Whiprays in action on Walkers Cay in the late 90's, I finally bought a HB Glades in 2003 and then a Waterman in 06. I know that the number one problem after the first skiff purchase is finding a partner that has the passion/skill set to pole a skiff. Good that you caught the sight cast poling fever. We need more young people involved in the sport. Maybe we can save it.


Well stated! Just purchased my first skiff, BT Mosquito, & understand the issue of finding someone to be a partner on the boat that also needs someone to fish with + share other common interest.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

BudT said:


> Not trying to be disrespectful, but everybody's comfort zone is different. I would personally rather buy, sell, and trade my way up. In fact that is how I have done it for the last 30 years. But that's how I'm wired. I'd rather save and pay for toys upfront with cash. I've seen and worked with a lot of guys that had to work OT just to pay the bills, much less have money to go play on. Not saying your strategy is wrong, just that everyone handles consequences differently.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Bud T
Do you not have any humor in your bones?
I’d say most of us start cheap and trade up


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

jonterr said:


> Bud T
> Do you not have any humor in your bones?
> I’d say most of us start cheap and trade up


Sorry man I missed the sarcasm. With your prompting and re-reading, I get it. My bad.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Matts said:


> I’d
> 
> have to see a Floyd in action but that’s a deep hull for S Texas. I’d be surprised if these drafted less than 8-10”, which won’t work well here.


Draft is 7" with a Suzuki 90 and fishing load. Draft is 6" with a Yamaha F70 and fishing load. I'm not an expert on Texas waters, but the deadrise is minimal (almost flat). I have wet tested this skiff. It poles easily and drives like a sports car.


----------



## Mick Perisho (Apr 13, 2020)

Matts said:


> I would only buy a FL skiff if I had a very focused conversation with them about your needs for a TX skiff. There are lots of great companies out there and some of them know what we want here in TX. Sabine is in TX.


is there such a thing as a list of manufacturers . There has to be more than 2 in Texas and a zillion in Florida....lol


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Mick Perisho said:


> is there such a thing as a list of manufacturers . There has to be more than 2 in Texas and a zillion in Florida....lol


X IN TX I only really know Sabine and New Water.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

The Florida folks have some experience with Texas needs by now. It is just a matter of doing your own research and know your own needs for your area in Texas. 

Chittum seems to be doing very well with Texas capable skiffs. 

it is not rocket science.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Draft is 7" with a Suzuki 90 and fishing load. Draft is 6" with a Yamaha F70 and fishing load. I'm not an expert on Texas waters, but the deadrise is minimal (almost flat). I have wet tested this skiff. It poles easily and drives like a sports car.


Nice skiff but that won’t work in TX on a low tide. If you can’t draft clean in 6” with gear and two guys, you will be walking. My buddies HPXS is about a 7” skiff and we take mine When we know tide will be super low as I can draft in 5-6” loaded.


----------

